# Vomiting



## sharpei (Sep 18, 2010)

My 8 year old sharpei has been on 500mg amoxycillin and 375mg ciprofoxalyn twice a day for infection and enflamation for a week. He was improving immensely when yesterday he started vomiting, and acting very strangely. I called my vet, and he took him off the amoxycillin and told me to give him pepto bismol to coat his stomach. It has been 36 hours and he still hasn't gotten better. He hides until he begs to be let out. I was up with him til 3:00 this morning. He had surgery on his ear in October, and has completely recovered from that. He is fed Acana prairie dog food. A no grain dog food. He has started shaking his head hard for very short periods of time, but I don't see or smell an infection. Any ideas? I appreciate any ideas. Thanks.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is he on the antibiotics currently?


----------



## sharpei (Sep 18, 2010)

He was running a high fever. After extensive blood work to prove he didn't have any organ failure or probs, they determined he had an infection /inflamation somewhere.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Did they do a barium series to determine whether or not your pup has a foreign body or something else going on?


----------



## kbaker (Dec 14, 2010)

The vet put my dog, Jake, on antibiotics a few months ago and he started vomiting and also acting strangely. We took him back to the vet to find out he was terribly allergic to the antibiotics.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

My dog is also alergic to antibiotics. My dog is allergic to almost everything  Give your dog fresh chopped garlic. Its a natural antibiotic, antiviral, antifungal agent and will get rid of the infection. Garlic for Dogs | Is Garlic Safe for Dogs?


----------

